# SQWIBS DO Apple Butter with "Q" View



## sqwib (Oct 26, 2011)

[h3]SQWIBS meets Bette Crocker "Apple Butter"[/h3]
*Thoughts,* I am an apple butter addict I LOVE going to local farms and purchasing their home made apple butter and figured this year I would make my own, I searched the internet and picked the first recipe I saw by Bette Crocker and figured I would add a twist by smoking the apple butter.











Nothing says "Fall", to me more than....

... Apple butter.

Need I say more?​



Ingredients

24-30 Granny Smith or other cooking apples, peeled and cut into fourths I used winesaps and Golden Delicious
3 to 3-1/2 cups packed brown sugar 
1 cup apple juice
2 tablespoon ground cinnamon 
2 tablespoon lemon juice 
2 teaspoon ground allspice (watch the allspice)
2 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1 teaspoon ground cloves 
2 red jalapenos, for a split batch test.

Preparation
see step by step photos


All the ingredients ready to go.








 

I made sure to ask for some assistance from my daughter.
 







This apple corer slicer is awesome.
 



























Here are all the dry ingredients measured out and ready for the Dutch Oven.
 







Ingredients are thrown on top including the apple juice and the lemon juice then placed in the reverse flow by 10:30 am























 

First stir after a few hours. It's amazing how good it smells already.
 







Several hours later.
 







A few more hours later,
 






 

Cheating with a mixer
 







Trying a batch with some red jalapenos, no seeds or veins.
 














 

6:00 pm finished,
 







 

Canned by 7:00pm The jars will go to friends and family.
The rest will go in the refrigerator to munch on the next few weeks.
 






A couple of pictures of the apple butter being served hot, it really did nothing or the pork.
 












The last few days I have been eating the apple butter on everything.



Graham Crackers...
 










Apple pie...











Saltines with cream cheese...






*Thoughts,* I am an apple butter addict I LOVE going to local farms and purchasing their home made apple butter and figured this year I would make my own, I searched the internet and picked the first recipe I saw by Bette Crocker and figured I would add a twist by smoking the apple butter.

..aaah, just the smell of it cooking makes my mouth water, this was pretty good for my first time.

I think I may do two batches next time and not mix the apples, probably wine-saps and a batch of golden delicious or granny smiths.
The apple butter had a little kick to it which was nice.

I "canned" a few for Friends and Family in a hot bath and should it should keep at room temperature for storage. The rest went into an empty apple sauce container.

After a 24 hour rest in the refrigerator it mellowed a bit so I tried a few tablespoons on wheat toast with butter and wheat toast with cream cheese, man... this stuff is simply amazing.

That's all I had for dinner last night was apple butter on toast.

I did not leave the lid off much to try and acquire some of the smoke flavor, because I was afraid of ruining the whole batch, you can barely smell any smoke flavor and can not taste the smoke at all, next batch I will leave the lid off for an hour or so halfway through the cook when it starts getting that soupy consistency.

The apple butter holds up well, it does not separate or get runny when it sits.

The jalapeno batch was awful, the problem was that the smaller dutch oven I had was a little oily inside and the oil flavor permeated into the apple butter, I had to toss it.
I probably would have kept it if I didn't have the original batch to compare it too!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice!!

  Craig


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 26, 2011)

That looks great!!!  I bet it goes well with anything!!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting SQWIB. I love Apple Butter- going to have to give this a shot! We have a couple of those apple peeler/corers and they sure come handy and make the job so much easier.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks absolutely  delicious!

I'm gonna give it a shot too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2011)

Great Job, SQWIB !!!!

That's a big item in this area, and I love it even just on bread, but I never saw it made until now.

Thanks Buddy!

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow it looks interesting it is my firs time i see apple butter .we got apple sauce , apple Jam . sugar apple . but for me it is the first time.

thanks SQWIB


----------



## chef willie (Oct 26, 2011)

As always Sqwib, a great post with plenty of details. I have to admit I kinda lost interest in the AB when I saw that chicken on the plate....lol


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 26, 2011)

My mother used to make it all the time in the oven in a large roaster pan, cooked for hour in the fall on a cool day the heat from the oven warming the house and spreading that wonderful smell, she would can it also. It is excellent on scrapple or corn mush, pancakes.

As she got older she could not do the apples, so I started to get her unsweetened apple sauce, kind of give her a head start, once all the spices are in you couldn't tell the difference, she was diabetic so she would make it with the Splenda stuff, I still have some that she canned. probably 4 or 5 years old still tastes great when I open a jar of it, but it is about all.

Thanks for your great how to, don't forget to give the recipe to your helper so she may make it as she grows, I never knew what my mother put in a lot of things she made, and most I still can not figure out.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 26, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Craig


Thank you
 


BlueBombersfan said:


> That looks great!!!  I bet it goes well with anything!!


It is really good on one of those dinner rolls with butter




Dutch said:


> Thanks for posting SQWIB. I love Apple Butter- going to have to give this a shot! We have a couple of those apple peeler/corers and they sure come handy and make the job so much easier.


They are pretty neat, my wife made the apple pie in he picture and two Jewish apple cakes that were awesome, we ate half of the one cake and gave the rest to a neighbor and the dog ate one.

The dog now resides in he basement permanently!




SmokinAl said:


> Looks absolutely  delicious!
> 
> I'm gonna give it a shot too!


Keep us Posted.




Bearcarver said:


> Great Job, SQWIB !!!!
> 
> That's a big item in this area, and I love it even just on bread, but I never saw it made until now.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was wondering that... it seems like a lot of PA folks are fans of it.




africanmeat said:


> Wow it looks interesting it is my firs time i see apple butter .we got apple sauce , apple Jam . sugar apple . but for me it is the first time.
> 
> thanks SQWIB


It is addictive and makes the whole house smell good, that is if you cook it in the house, my neighbors however enjoyed the aroma.


Chef Willie said:


> As always Sqwib, a great post with plenty of details. I have to admit I kinda lost interest in the AB when I saw that chicken on the plate....lol


The chicken was good also, but would rather have the apple butter.




shtrdave said:


> My mother used to make it all the time in the oven in a large roaster pan, cooked for hour in the fall on a cool day the heat from the oven warming the house and spreading that wonderful smell, she would can it also. It is excellent on scrapple or corn mush, pancakes.
> 
> As she got older she could not do the apples, so I started to get her unsweetened apple sauce, kind of give her a head start, once all the spices are in you couldn't tell the difference, she was diabetic so she would make it with the Splenda stuff, I still have some that she canned. probably 4 or 5 years old still tastes great when I open a jar of it, but it is about all.
> 
> Thanks for your great how to, don't forget to give the recipe to your helper so she may make it as she grows, I never knew what my mother put in a lot of things she made, and most I still can not figure out.


As soon as I read, _It is excellent on scrapple_ I knew you were a PA brethren.

Seems like my middle daughter is the only one interested in my cooking, hope she sticks with me.

When my Grandmother passed away and we cleaned out her house, my mother asked me if I wanted anything to remember her by, we were close I lived with her a few years, I said yes photos and recipes.

That is all I needed to remember my Grandmom, my wife's Jewish apple cake that I mentioned earlier was one of my Grandmothers recipes. I'm getting a bit melancholy here so I'll cut it short.

I post everything on a website so it can be shared with my family and friends, and of course you guys as well.

May try it with Splenda for my Dad, he is diabetic as well.


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 27, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> As soon as I read, _It is excellent on scrapple_ I knew you were a PA brethren.
> 
> Seems like my middle daughter is the only one interested in my cooking, hope she sticks with me.
> 
> ...


Getting melancholy is a good thing Sir, it reminds you and leaves others know how much your cared for and about those that are no longer with us, physically, but will forever hold a place in our hearts and minds.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 28, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> Getting melancholy is a good thing Sir, it reminds you and leaves others know how much your cared for and about those that are no longer with us, physically, but will forever hold a place in our hearts and minds.




True, True.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 28, 2011)

That looks great. :yahoo:


----------



## roller (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks great !!! I have a peeler just like that..I use it on pears and peel potatoes as well.


----------

